# Does it hurt as much as they say?



## Nafretili

I plan on doing it the all natural way.

My midwife said to me, and I quote "you'll be totally fine, you'll be one of the hard nuts because you're so mentally prepared"

I am just nervous about what to expect?
I am expecting it to hurt obviously, but what type of pain is it? Where do you feel it?

Sorry I'm a rookie!


----------



## tummymummy

It does hurt a hell of alot hun. You can feel contractions all over your belly and they sort of start of small and then peak and then trail off again. I would say the most difficult stage is when you are getting ready to start pushing (this is the usually the point where i start saying "i cant do it" lol) because it gets really fricking uncomfortable. And then when you start pushing and baby starts crowning you get the burning stingy pain in your foofy. Ive had gas and air both times and that was sufficient for me hun so you will be fine going natural because im usually a mard lol. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

It hurt a lot worse than I thought! I only had gas and air. 

I wouldn't count on being mentally prepared to mean you won't want pain relief.. you might be able to manage but I'd recommend having an open mind, to avoid any disappointment/feeling inadequate. 

See how you feel when the time comes :) xx


----------



## Emz197

It hurt alot more than i expected. I was on a drip to bring on the contractions quicker as i was induced for high bp. I only had gas and air too. You'll be fine though. Don't worry and take it as it comes.


----------



## RoxyRoo

I think it hurt more than I thought it would but was more bareable, if that makes sense?

I had a home birth and was very mentally prepared, I decided I'd try and do it on gas and air alone but wouldn't rule out being transferred if I needed something stronger.

As it turned out, I managed to do it without anything. I felt really empowered at the time and although the pain was awful I managed to use my mind to control it. It really was amazing.

Just keep an open mind and stay positive :)


----------



## kat132

i was also put on a drip to help the contractions start which they say makes the pain worse. i didnt have any pain relief at all. it hurt like hell and to be honest at the time i wanted to die :blush: BUT your body is made for that pain and think of all the women that have no choice of pain relief. You will be fine and i think it is better not to have the injection as you can feel your contractions when you are pushing baby out and it makes it a lot easier and quicker push baby out! 
I am due August with my 2nd and i will be doing it with no pain relief again. i think its the best way but most people think i am mad :wacko:
good luck hun. xx


----------



## DukesAngel

It HURTS. I was fine until transition, that had me withering in pain, trying to vomit with every contraction, and crying near the end of it. I won't lie it was beyond intense. BUT it was over in about an hour and I switched to pushing. You can totally do it if you set your mind to it. 

I never took classes or went to the hospital birthing things either. I just told myself that I can do this, keep an open mind, and it won't last forever.


----------



## sarahharry02

Im thinking that and i have six babies to get out surley they cant make me give birth lol


----------



## Radiance

I didn't think it hurt that much only at the end. Contractions were nothing! They only time I was in tears was when my baby was crowning and she was 9 pounds :)

I have a high pain tolerance and also mentally prepared myself. 
I had to be induced so I got pitocin and they broke my water.


----------



## amjon

I didn't even know I was in labor because I was expecting it to be so much worse. I had Cytotec and the doctor told me yesterday that that is supposed to make it worse than Pitocin, so I'm thinking natural will be a breeze. The Cytotec did give me near constant contractions, so that may be what makes it worse.


----------



## NaturalMomma

It really depends. Not all women think it's painful, others do. For me it wasn't pain. During majority of my labor it was like menstraul cramps. Not painful at all, annoying yes. Then during transition, which is at the end of labor, it was intense. Not painful, nothing like stubbing a toe, a toothache, etc. The contractions were one after another with little down time, but transition doesn't last that long and it was intense not painful. Stay on your feet and listen to your body when contractions happen. Once that baby is born the intense or pain will not matter anymore :)


----------



## JessPape

I honestly believe, the more you go in with the attutide that is going to rip you apart, and the pain is going to hurt more than you'll ever be able to handle... Than, it's going to hurt.

Your body is an odd thing, but if you can stay calm and go with it, chances are you'll be able to handle it. Just remember work with your body, it can do this, and you can do this.


----------



## Nafretili

Thanks everyone :)
I think I'll be okay, I just don't want it to floor me unexpectedly! haha


----------



## lovingmum

See i hate pain myself but i didnt think it was as people said but everyone different in life .


----------



## M&S+Bump

It was a lot worse than I was expecting - I have a high pain threshold and certainly don't shy away from it usually (fillings without anaesthetic, tattoos in very painful places, do my own piercings - I'm a bit of a masochist lol) but labour was just something else.

I was fine (it was agony but I was coping) til we went to hospital and they made me lie down and wouldn't let me move, and then the contractions were joined by other pains which did not go away in between so I never got a break. Nobody would tell me what was going on (there was doctors rushing in and out, monitors bleeping, they were obviously worried and something was wrong but nobody would talk to me), they wouldn't give me any pain relief so I just started to panic and became hysterical and it all went wrong from there.

It really depends on how it goes for you. Some ladies have an easy time of it, for others it's hell on earth. I'm not sure being a hard nut has much to do with it :flower:


----------



## chubbin

I always wondered this in the third tri, so I made a mental note when I was in labour to remember how it felt:
*It felt like having a hot tong repeatedly shoved up my bottom!*
Bear in mind I was induced on a drip (fast), my baby was back to back and my epidural failed.
Now here laying on the sofa, the thought of having said hot tong 'introduced' feels unimaginable, but when youre in the birthing process, your mind is in another zone. So, as another gal said, the pain might be awful, but your ability to handle it improves.
Good luck hun, you'll be great :) xx


----------



## naitken

I had back labor, so.... it hurt like Hell.. Nothing I can describe. I held on for dear life every contraction (even with morphine!). Finally, when they gave me an epidural everything was great. I didn't feel a thing. So the first part (early labor up until I was 6-7 cm) was atrocious and the second part (only the last 3.5 hours of a day long labor) was fine. Totally worth it though. The secret is to keep your eye on the prize.


----------



## calliebaby

Once I started pushing, all of the pain went away. I could have pushed forever (but he came out in 14 minutes!!! lol)


----------



## Terangela

Each pregnancy is different as is each labor. My first it was the burn of pushing that hurt most. It felt like my whole vagina and birth canal was the gateway to hell. 45min of pushing. With my second he was sunny side up and my back labor was more like whole body pain. It was pinching a nerve and pain would shoot down my legs and up my spine on top of the stomach pain. I am glad I got an epidural it helped me relax and I dialated fast once I got it. With my third it was intense from contraction #1 only had drugs the last 5 min... If I had known I only had 5 more min to go I would have done no drugs. This time I am hoping for an equally fast delivery so although very painful it will be short.


----------



## Bats11

I done it naturally two times with no meds & even being induced with my first, let me say yes it hurts like hell words cant explain that kind of pain, but our bodies are truly amazing & just know you can do it.

And you never know you may be one of the lucky ones who finds it not too bad!

This time im definately getting the epidural.


----------



## jenniferttc1

The pain really is not something anyone can prepare you for or really even explain. It does start off like menstral cramps but gets way worse. I lasted about 3 hours of my natural route and begged for the drugs lol. But I don't regret taking the epi at all. 3 hours was enough of labor experience for me. I don't think I could have lasted 18 hours that way. My husband would have been dead by then :rofl: But I also couldnt walk around or do the tub cause I was induced so maybe that helps with the pain for some women.


----------



## Meredith2010

I went into labour honestly thinking that I'd cope fine, that it wouldn't be as bad as everyone said, and that because I've got a high pain threshold I'd breeze through it all. HAHAHAHA, yeah right!!!

Personally, nothing anyone ever said to me could have prepared me for just how painful the contractions were. It felt like my body was being ripped open from the inside out. However, I didn't get a transition stage and pushing was a breeze with no pain at all (and this was without any pain relief). So I do think it is different for everyone.

But you have to just think to yourself that our bodies were made to do this, thousands of women do it every day and most of us will go back and do it again so it really can't be that bad!


----------



## Victoriaaa

Everyones different i guess. I went through thinking i would be okay, to i would be a complete wimp but nothing or no one can explain or prepare you for the type of pain that labour is. 

I managed to cope and had a natural pain relief free birth with a back to back baby. I did however get to the point when i got into active labour where i kept crying and saying i couldnt do this, i needed pain relief. I wont deny its the worst pain i have ever felt and the ones in my right groin/side when he was transitioning etc was nearly unbearable. I had to angry breathe the pains away so i didnt scream out. 

The actual pushing stage was so fast and such a relief that i actually enjoyed it compared to the back pains. :haha:


----------



## fides

yes, it hurt. a lot. i wasn't expecting it to hurt so much having heard from women who'd done it without drugs and claimed it didn't hurt for them. I screamed my head off, lol, b/c of all the pain - pushing was killer - "ring of fire" was dead on for me, but then it's over - all babies have to come out at some point!

and, yes, as others have said, it will be different for everyone.


----------



## CAJ11

I had a drip to bring on the contractions aswell. 
My waters broke naturally, I went to hospital & was 4cm dilated with regular contractions, then I used the birthing pool & my contractions gradually slowed down, so I was sent home, then went back 24hrs after my waters had broken & was put on a drip. The pain of labour was much much worse than I had ever expected, but my little boy was facing the wrong way, his head came out side ways, ooooouuuch! It was unbareable at times, I just used gas & air. It hurts but you get through it. I felt that the contractions were actually worse than the crowning. Although the pain was bad, everyone's labour is different & I already want another ;-)


----------



## Dizzy321

It hurts A LOT!!! Before my 1st son I thought ''ah I am tough, I will sail through it!'' my gosh how wrong was I!

I think the best advise I can give is go in with an open mind, you dont know what its going to be like until its happening, good luck x


----------



## hawalkden

For me I'm up and down. The pain for me wasn't toooo bad and the G&A helped me a lot when it came to distracting me. I personally didn't get the 'ring of fire' due to forceps and spinal block so can only say from the contractions starting to just before crowning :).


----------



## princess2406

For me it wasnt as painful as I expected. I scared myself watching OBEM and lots of other pregnancty/baby programmes during my mat leave and remember thinking 'Oh crap!!!' But I coped just fine on gas & air. At one point and only once I said to my oh shall I have an epi, but him knowing how against any other pain relief I was said no you're fine you can do it! And that was it I just carried on and gave birth just gas & air.


----------



## NaturalMomma

OP don't worry what others describe in their labors. Pain is very subjective and a lot has to do with how you are positioned. If you're in a hospital bed it's going to be more painful because you're not working with your contractions, and if you're walking around or on your feet moving with your contractions it should be less painful or not painful at all. 

Labor is labor, that is why it's called that. There is a lot more to giving birth than the aspect of pain. Don't think of it as pain, think of it as signals your body is sending you to get you to move. That is why during transition contractions may be described as painful, it's that last bit before pushing and your body wants you to get the baby into the best possible position, and it's best to be on your feet moving that baby into that position that is why it all gets amped up at the end. When you have a contraction remember to let go and breathe, don't focus on what the contraction is because you can subconciously make it more painful than what it really is.


----------



## TheLocation

I thought it wasn't so bad. I mean yes it hurts but I wasn't crying or screaming in pain.
I did spend most of it on my feet or on the birthing ball. 
And I found that what helped me focus was music.
I had made a special birthing playlist and brought my mp3 player and speakers and just focused on the music whenever a contraction came. 

Good luck, you're gonna do great!


----------



## Frooty

I was induced and yes it did hurt a lot


----------



## littleANDlost

It hurts! i didn;t handle it well.

I went inthinking all i wanted was gas and air and nothing else so when it got really bad i held out on pain relife and ended up loseing it. i had everything in the end, gas and air, pethadone and a epi but i wish i had gone in there thinking it would be nice not to have it but i will have it if it gets bad instead of i wont have it as i took far to long to agree to it and spent 6 hours screaming the roof of and crying and just losing it. after the epi i was completly fine, and thank god as there was complications and if i had been so out of it with pain i never would have been able to handle that. I was in labour for 2 days though, so i just had no energy left to cope with the pain.


----------



## LostAndAlone

its funny cos ive had 2 kids now and thinking back, i know i was in agony at the time (until i had my epi) but i cannot remember how bad it actually was, although i know it was bad! Its one of those things that you immediatly forget about (unless you have a very traumatic birth i suppose) and the pain just goes as soon as baby is out and you wonder what all the fuss was about lol ! I think the fact that you know it will be over soon makes all the difference, its not like and illness or broken bone or something that can be painfull for weeks, months, its only a few hours and thats it done! I was panicing soo much before my 2nd as i knew i wanted an epidural but this time, even thinking back and knowing i needed one then, im not 100% set on it this time! Each labour and birth is different and i also dont want to spend the night in hospital again lol so if i dont get the epi i can go home sooner lol. Just go in expecting it to hurt but also keep an open mind about recieving pain relief, dont feel ashamed or embarrased, thats what the drugs are there for. I had no shame in updating my facebook status last time to "yesss, im getting my epidural" lol. I am a big wimp right enough lol and dont see the point of being in pain if you can have one jab to take it all away !


----------



## larudy13

its the worst pain and i will never forget it, for me though baby was on my bladder so it felt like the never endning need to pee!


----------



## hubblybubbly

The word I used afterwards to describe labour was horrendous....but now I've mostly forgotten it, it wasn't how I'd imagined it to be, the pain was just down the bottom of my belly over my bladder for me, no pain over my stomach at all. Managed with gas and air and water, and I'm a wuss.

All I know is I'd do it all again, every day of my life from now on in, to have my little lady coz she's simply awesome.


----------



## goddess25

I am quite a strong woman and I wanted natural births.

First time I laboured at home, and yes its painful but bearable. I found the transition a bit intense. Got to hospital at 9.5cm dilated and 10m later started pushing. He was stuck and after 4 hours of pushing (and crying at that point) I was taken to the OR for ?forcep/C section.

Second time I wanted natural birth and I got it, again it was painful but I would describe it as more intense...it was a very fast labour from the onset to daughters birth just under 3.5 hours, so intense is definitely how I would describe it and at the transition I was crying because in my mind I thought I had hours to go when in reality a few minutes later my daughter was born.

You will be fine. Keep on your feet, change your position a lot, move, rocking back and forward is a good one and you will be great!


----------



## RaspberryK

Not as bad as I thought, very tiring though and I wish I'd have eaten a light meal and got more rest in the first few hours as after 26 hours of contractions I was exhausted and just wanted to sleep.
X


----------



## mommybear1977

I was given pitocin and I think that made things worse. I did have an epidural but they gave it to me too early and then didn't come back to give me another dose. I had complications so I was pushing for about 3 hours without any pain control, I normally have a high pain tolerance but I was pleading for them to get her out of me...lol. I consider myself semi-natural, it was such a waste when I got it I didn't need it at that point.


----------



## cassarita

It hurt more than I thought it would and I handle pain fairly well.


----------



## kecie

I guess everyone's different - the contractions hurt like hell for me, I had gas but that hardly did anything. I was rolling all over the bed running down the corridors and screaming because I couldn't keep still through them. When it came to pushing though, I didn't feel any pain down there, until the head came out. It felt like someone was giving me a chinese burn lol. After that everything went numb and I didn't feel anything else. I only had a 6lb baby so maybe that's why it didn't hurt so much when he came out?


----------



## Mrs__P

I haven't done it before but my theory is.....you're body prepares you for it.

You don't start off having full on eye watering pain....it gets there gradually.

Yes, if you broke your arm....queue instant pain. But with labour, your body is gearing up for it. You start off with small contractions or cramps and they just get worse and worse.

Plus....remember that you do get a teeny break in between each one (This time should definitly be used to blame OH...hehe.)

I find it strange that i'm not scared at all! Weird. I always thought I would be.

N xx


----------



## amjon

Mrs__P said:


> I haven't done it before but my theory is.....you're body prepares you for it.
> 
> You don't start off having full on eye watering pain....it gets there gradually.
> 
> Yes, if you broke your arm....queue instant pain. But with labour, your body is gearing up for it. You start off with small contractions or cramps and they just get worse and worse.
> 
> Plus....remember that you do get a teeny break in between each one (This time should definitly be used to blame OH...hehe.)
> 
> I find it strange that i'm not scared at all! Weird. I always thought I would be.
> 
> N xx

 Not always. Mine pretty much started as bad as they were going to get and were nearly constant, but still not half as bad as I expected. I had Cytotec though so don't know if that's why they were nearly constant.


----------



## NaturalMomma

amjon said:


> Mrs__P said:
> 
> 
> I haven't done it before but my theory is.....you're body prepares you for it.
> 
> You don't start off having full on eye watering pain....it gets there gradually.
> 
> Yes, if you broke your arm....queue instant pain. But with labour, your body is gearing up for it. You start off with small contractions or cramps and they just get worse and worse.
> 
> Plus....remember that you do get a teeny break in between each one (This time should definitly be used to blame OH...hehe.)
> 
> I find it strange that i'm not scared at all! Weird. I always thought I would be.
> 
> N xx
> 
> Not always. Mine pretty much started as bad as they were going to get and were nearly constant, but still not half as bad as I expected. I had Cytotec though so don't know if that's why they were nearly constant.Click to expand...

Induction contractions aren't normal contractions. Cytotec hyperstimulates the uterus/cervix and makes your contractions a lot more powerful than normal contractions. If you weren't induced your body would have started with mild contractions, like BH, and then worked it's way up to stronger ones as your baby pushes down onto your cervix. During transition, which is the last part before pushing, your body completes dialation and your contractions get really reved up as it's the very last bit before you push baby out. Baby is now right on top of the cervix pushing down and your contractions are pushing baby out of the cervix into the birth canal. This part is intense, and usually the time when people call it painful, this is also when most women get the epidural (or right before then). Sadly Doctors don't explain to women that it's usually a very short time that this phase lasts and it's good to feel this pain/intense because it makes you want to move, moving makes the baby get into the correct position, and makes you want to get in a good birthing position as well.


----------



## MeowPurr32

It was much worse than I expected, and the almost two hours of pushing was the hardest part. I *had *to scream through each push, which I was sure I wouldn't do. I had both an epi (which wore off for the pushing) and pitocin, not sure how they affected how it felt. 

I do not want to go through it again, but I guess for another beautiful baby, I will.


----------



## darkstar

Mine were both induced.

First one no pain relief, hurt like heck. I was in latent labour 3 days first (contractions were too painful and frequent to sleep) so already exhausted by the time I got into true labour and yeah, very painful. I moved around the room a lot and internalised the pain, most of the time not letting anyone touch me or speak to me while I dealt with it. Burnt like someone set me on fire with fuel and a match when I was pushing. I remember thinking that must be what it feels like to be burned alive. I got her out in 40 minutes, the pain motivated me to push faster, even though by then I'd been awake 4 days and was exhausted. 

Second one progressed fast after being induced. Nobody believed me when I said i wanted to push as I went from 2cm to fully dilated real fast. The doc had left after examining me and planned on coming back after seeing other patients at his practise across the city and he had to turn straight around and head back. The funny thing is I somehow knew I was going to have him fast and I begged everyone not to leave me as the baby was coming soon and they laughed, my husband went to have some food, nurses left, I was in the room on my own hitting my buzzer to tell them I wanted to push.

I had the epidural that time and I remember thinking afterwards I could give birth every day with one of those. I wasn't allowed to push until my doc got there and without the epi I couldn't handle that urge not to push so they had to up it real high to numb my push urges. 

Definitely having the epi again. And I will be making sure it hasn't worn off when I come to push as I think they usually plan that to happen.

It's amazing what your body does. I had that instinct my second labour was going to progress quick. And those pushing urges are just so primal. Your body just takes over and guides your mind where it needs to go.


----------



## embojet

It hurt a LOT more than I expected TBH. I was having contractions for 4 days on and off which was exhausting. I felt them a lot in my back, but it hurts all over. Youjust have to keep remembering that it will end and what a beautiful gift you will get at the end. It honestly stops the moment the baby is born, and I would do it all again. I got to hospital fuly dilated so didnt have any chance for pain relief. In a way I'm glad as I'm sure I would have had an epi, but now I know I can do it. (However I would definately get an epi if I had to do it again!)


----------



## Bats11

Mrs__P said:


> I haven't done it before but my theory is.....you're body prepares you for it.
> 
> You don't start off having full on eye watering pain....it gets there gradually.
> 
> Yes, if you broke your arm....queue instant pain. But with labour, your body is gearing up for it. You start off with small contractions or cramps and they just get worse and worse.
> 
> Plus....remember that you do get a teeny break in between each one (This time should definitly be used to blame OH...hehe.)
> 
> I find it strange that i'm not scared at all! Weird. I always thought I would be.
> 
> N xx

MMM I wasnt scared first time either, cause you dont know what is to come, you may be one of the lucky ones who experiences labour as a breeze, BUT boy was I in for a shock once labour started!!


----------



## Mrs__P

Blissfully unaware :) :)

I shall keep it that way for now. God help me if I have another! lol.

N xx


----------



## Librastar2828

Yes it hurts but so much so nine m onths on I can't really remember all too well.. 

All I would say is find a way to cope.. Ie breathing ect. I got to 6cm with no pain relief just breathe deeply in and out slowly and focus on that not the pain sounds ridiculous and i never listend to that rubbish until I was in that pain and it worked.. I then lasted till 9cm with just a shot of morphine hated the gass and air. Stay at home and upright as long as possible let gravity do its bit I didn't and prob why it lasted four days. The pain is like period cramps only worse squeeze whatever is near by to take out the pain. The pain seemed to be across the bump it tightens and goes hard. 

I had a drip and epidural towards the end so can't help with pushing part but looking back its not that bad even though at the time I wanted to die and weeks after was still traumatised to living hel.but you'll do fine.... BREATH......


----------



## UkCath

I did it with water and gas and air found it painful but I'd love to do it all again. Yes it does hurt immensely, and maybe more than I expected, but it's still wonderful. I suppose it's a bit like hitting the wall doing a marathon.. everone seems to go through "No I can't do this" then "Yes I've done it". 

May be a C-Section for me this time as baby is ultra large and breech but i'd be sad not to be able to have the experience.


----------



## Seity

For me yes and my body didn't prepare me for it. It came on full blown. I never had braxton hicks either. I was in early labor at work for a few hours before going into the hospital and that wasn't that bad, but once it started it never let up. I got an intrathecal and it was the best thing ever. 100% instant pain relief. It lasts 2 hours, but that was all I needed because my labor came on so hard and fast. I think that made it hurt more. I didn't get any break between contractions like they talk about. Drugs = Best thing ever!!!!
I'm 100% going the intrathecal route this time around as soon as I get to the hospital. Last time I considered natural and tried to tough it out for 1/2 hour. Not this time. I know better.


----------



## lizardbreath

The contractions hurt more then I thought that's for sure and I've had both kinds of births one with drugs (not an epidural) and one 100% natural not even gas & air and without a doubt contractions are painful as hell and with my second they came on so quickly that it was very intense. Push doesn't hurt though its just a relief.


----------



## Jennifurball

I always said I would keep calm and deal with it, I expected it to hurt but it was so much worse than I originally thought. Mine came on so hard and fast, I was too late for any pain relief, I was fully dilated when I got to hospital and my waters broke in triage, so embarrassing lol.

You CAN do it all natural, but it does fricking hurt and don't be afraid to ask for pain relief if you need it, if I wasn't too late, I would have gone for the epidural. I was throwing up and crying. Sorry to scare you but it is best to be honest. It really will alllllll be forgotten about when you see baby though. :)


----------



## Kyliem87

Personally I barely felt a thing! I'd been in labour for 3 days and when it came to pushing it just didn't hurt at all - I also didn't have any pain relief so can't give credit to being doped up (I had asked but was denied for various reasons!)

:flow:


----------



## Syrikay

Thank you ladies for sharing your experiences.I had my baby boy by hypnobirthing at the hospital.
Has anyone on here tried it.
It worked for me but want to hear if some of you considered doing it.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Syrikay said:


> Thank you ladies for sharing your experiences.I had my baby boy by hypnobirthing at the hospital.
> Has anyone on here tried it.
> It worked for me but want to hear if some of you considered doing it.

Did you take a course for hypnobirthing? I have the Maggie Howell cd...haven't started it yet but reeeeaaally hope it helps!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Yes it hurts... Just how they say.. And then some.

Truth be told though the only thing that I really truly remember from birth was the ring of fire :shock: that hurt!! I can't remember what the contractions felt like.. I still can't describe them to people.. But I will NEVER forget the ring of fire.

When I had my DD I had no pain relief, and I had internal grazes.. The grazes along with peeing afterwards hurt more than the contractions. But that ring of fire.. My god.


----------



## Mummy Bean

for me personally contractions started at 2am and i laster until 9am with out pain relief...i then had g&A whilst in the bath and i honestly think i would have been fine like that if LO hadnt turned around - back to back and got stuck (thus causing meconioum) at this point i screamed blue murder...threw up everywhere and begged for an epi!

i think there so many things that will affect you:
- size and poisition of baby
- days leading up to birth - are u already exhausted?
- length of labour some ladies it only last 6hrs other 3 days!


----------



## tashyluv

Yeah it hurt but I prepared myself for the worsed (as I always do) so It wasn't anymore painful then I expected. I kept telling myself (in my head) in the days leading up to and during labor. "Its normal, its gonna hurt, really bad, but it's natural, keep calm and breath, the pain will go away" this really helped my keep calm during the whole process and I actually can't believe how much well coped. Aleesha was back to back also which is supposed to be worse, but how was I supposed to know, it was my first labor. I say my next labor will be a walk in the park providing baby is in the right place hahaha 

Im pregnant again so hey, what more can I say, in a way im looking forward to it in a crazy sort of way:dohh:

I think (personally) if you do mentally prepare yourself, it helps, it gives you more control over yourself, your more aware of whats happening a which you more relaxed though each stage of labor. "The pain will be there but just keep saying, the contration will ease in a minute" Just keep reminding yourself whats happening and what your doing it for.

Anyway these were my "coping strategies"!!! I hope they work for someone else too so you can enjoy the experience as much as possible. You will be so so proud of yourself afterwards and of course your little bubs will be staring up at you!

Also think about how you want to give birth. I gave birth on my back, but now I think that wasn't the best option, people say squatting or on all fours helps as your going with gravity rather than against it. Just a thought


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

I was calm throughout and only cried at the end but you could go in so calm and end up screaming. I didn't want an epi but due to being induced and the sheer pain I gave in. 
Contractions do hurt, they get longer and stronger. Just remember to breath..


----------



## bubbles123

Strangely, my second birth hurt much more than my first. I think it was because my first was so long, it took over 36 hours and built up slowly so I managed with gas and air but my second was only 5 hours and I ended up crying hysterically, rolling around on the bed and eventually in theatre with a spinal which was the best thing ever! So I think it can be different each time. But yes, it hurts but you will get through it. Just don't put any pressure on yourself and see how you go. You might find you need nothing you might need every drug under the sun - either way is fine!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

My second birth was worse then my first because my epi never worked... Like another lady said the ring of fire I will NEVER forget.. Contractions hurt man... but that ring is like nothing ive ever felt in my life and I have to be stiched. My son also turned in the canal. He had a perfectly round head so much so people thought c-section and when I told them no they would tell me omg so sorry. lol!


----------



## Bats11

This is my third baby and im so damn scared of giving birth, Im over being pregnant but in saying that I sort of want her to stay in there :wacko: Oh goodness me she has to come out though thats the inevitable :dohh:

Both my births were all natural no meds so yes it hurt like HELL :cry:


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

Everyone is different, it hurt for me.


----------



## Daisydog

littleANDlost said:


> It hurts! i didn;t handle it well.
> 
> I went inthinking all i wanted was gas and air and nothing else so when it got really bad i held out on pain relife and ended up loseing it.
> 
> I was in labour for 2 days though, so i just had no energy left to cope with the pain.

Totally sympathise with the above poster!! I had it in my head I'd be fine just with a positive mindset and breathing exercises. LOL NO WAY! I ended up screaming for the midwife to and I quote "KILL ME, KILL ME NOW!!!" 

Not my finest hour.... 

(I'd still have another baby though, the horror of it really does fade afterwards to the point where it was just funny)


----------



## Nafretili

I think mental preperation is a big thing though!


----------



## Betheney

yes it hurts as much as they say or for me it hurt more than they say.

The pain was more than anything i could handle, it was so bad i begged for them to put me under and wake me when she was here, i couldn't stand another moment, not one single one. I kept telling them that i was in so much un-natural unbearable pain that at any moment i was going to pass out and die from shock. Everytime i had a contraction the moment it ended i had this overwhelming sense of fear and panic that another one was just a few minutes away. I was hysterical for hours and just beside myself.

My labour was natural and without complications so my biggest fear for no.2 is that is labour at it's best.

I'm getting an epi second time around, no way i'm dealing with that again.


----------



## Justagirlxx

First thing I thought of was "It hurts MORE than they say" for me the pain was indescribably painful and there's nothing you can compare it to until you are there. You get through it though!


----------



## JayDee

I think mental prep is a big part of it. I had resigned myself to the fact that it was going to hurt like hell but, stuff it, women do it every day and many (including myself!) choose to do it more than once.

I'm not very good when it comes to pain (want to cry when I stub my toe sort of thing) but did manage labour without pain relief.

My early contractions were front bump tightenings, then changed to what I can only describe as hangover stomach cramps (which made my throw up for the first time in my whole pregnancy) and just got stronger from then.

Actually getting baby out burns like nothing I can describe, you can feel the head in the birth canal and it feels too big to be in there and it feel like you're about to explode or something (luckily it doesn't stay there for long).

I honestly do think though, if you go into it thinking you don't want pain relief you will manage much better than if you go in expecting you will need it. 

I do, however, reserve the right to ask for all available drugs if this next labour goes on for days/is in my back/whatever else might change my mind!


----------



## Betheney

Daisydog said:


> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> It hurts! i didn;t handle it well.
> 
> I went inthinking all i wanted was gas and air and nothing else so when it got really bad i held out on pain relife and ended up loseing it.
> 
> I was in labour for 2 days though, so i just had no energy left to cope with the pain.
> 
> Totally sympathise with the above poster!! I had it in my head I'd be fine just with a positive mindset and breathing exercises. LOL NO WAY! I ended up screaming for the midwife to and I quote "KILL ME, KILL ME NOW!!!"
> 
> Not my finest hour....
> 
> (I'd still have another baby though, the horror of it really does fade afterwards to the point where it was just funny)Click to expand...

This was me. I begged them to kill me. I told them I had to be put under a general because I can't stay conscious another minute. I told them they have to sedate me.

After I'd given birth all the midwives were telling me I did such a great job and I replied "no I didn't, come on you can admit it. I was definitely not one of those women who copied during labour"


----------



## littleANDlost

Betheney said:


> Daisydog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> It hurts! i didn;t handle it well.
> 
> I went inthinking all i wanted was gas and air and nothing else so when it got really bad i held out on pain relife and ended up loseing it.
> 
> I was in labour for 2 days though, so i just had no energy left to cope with the pain.
> 
> Totally sympathise with the above poster!! I had it in my head I'd be fine just with a positive mindset and breathing exercises. LOL NO WAY! I ended up screaming for the midwife to and I quote "KILL ME, KILL ME NOW!!!"
> 
> Not my finest hour....
> 
> (I'd still have another baby though, the horror of it really does fade afterwards to the point where it was just funny)Click to expand...
> 
> This was me. I begged them to kill me. I told them I had to be put under a general because I can't stay conscious another minute. I told them they have to sedate me.
> 
> After I'd given birth all the midwives were telling me I did such a great job and I replied "no I didn't, come on you can admit it. I was definitely not one of those women who copied during labour"Click to expand...


I think it was all far to raw for me to explain what had happened (it's still hard to think about, and my mind blocks most of it for me). Livy was back to back for one thing and just coming down at the wrong angle. I spent 24 hours at home and when the contractions came every 3 mins and lasted a min and a half i went in, and found i was only 2cm dilated, contractions got stronger and closer together so they checked again but was still only 2cm, i wasn't allowed gas and air till i was 4cm, this took another 10 hours :(. by then i was just having one continuous contraction, well i wasn't they where every 30 seconds lasting 3 mins but the almighty pressure from Livy coming at me the wrong way never let off I lost it and just screamed and cried until the midwife finally persuaded me an epi was needed to calm me down. I'm so glad i did as Livy just got stuck and her heart beat dropped and i had to have a c section, the epi meant i was calm enough to take it all in.

Was all worth it though!
next time i'm going in thinking 'i will do everything i can do have a natural birth but if it gets to much asking for drugs is not me failing'


----------



## Betheney

i had strong attitudes towards drugs during birth and was very adament that i couldn't have any. Birth was so much worse than i ever thought and in the end although i asked for an epidural i didn't get it and i truly now understand that asking for drugs is nothing to be ashamed of, i had to go through labour to realise this. But taking drugs after being in such horrendous pain is not failing and nor is it weak. But i think it's hard to understand this unless you've been through labour.


----------



## XJessicaX

hmmm. Its weird because I cant remember the pain. At the time it was agony..but that wasnt the issue. I can kinda deal with pain, but not deal with feeling out of control. If someone just said to me "yes you can be admitted, this is all normal for a back to back baby, dont worry" then I think I would have done better! Being in pain AND scared was my issue. When I give birth to this LO, I think there will be a lot less fear so I will kick labours ass!


----------



## JadeBaby75

Actual labor wasn't bad because I had an epidural. The recovery period is what was excruciating. I wasn't prepared for that at all. After my epidural wore off I was still on PT and wanted to scream the contractions hurt so bad. My body literally felt like I had been hit by a truck.


----------



## mummy3

I think alot of factors can influence it, but a positive attitude does help:thumbup:

I have 4 kids and 4 very different birth experiences! My first was a severe case of pre-eclamppsia/HELLP syndrome so was on the epidural and unconscious with eclampsia at the end so dont remember her coming out (forceps and failed ventouse) but the recovery was horrendous.

My second was natural and pretty damn painless!! He was 6lb 1oz and it was all over with 1 push lol and I was up and about:thumbup: Third I count as the hardest, a c-section for placenta previa and I hated every second of it and it was horrid to recover from with 3 kids. My fourth was a VBAC and again pretty painless:happydance: although she was a 3lber, a teeny 32 weeker so that likely had alot to do with it!


----------



## anita665

bubbles123 said:


> Strangely, my second birth hurt much more than my first. I think it was because my first was so long, it took over 36 hours and built up slowly

Ditto on the second birth hurting more but for me I think it was actually because it was faster in my case.

The contractions came on thick and fast but the whole thing was over in an hour and a half. I think because it was so intense it was very painful. I know that the day before I was only 1cm dilated. The slow labour of my first didn't seem to have the same intensity of contractions.

Also I think the slow labour allowed me to mentally prepare for what was coming. The quick one took me totally by surprise. Fear and panic certainly seem to make things hurt more.


----------



## ClairAye

The worst part of the actual delivery for me was his head and shoulders coming out ohmygod it bloody hurts! Worst for me was I had to wait (what seemed like) ages for the last contraction for the final push/pull so he was just chilling there and it was awful, this with G&A and an epi which had also been topped up, not trying to scare, honest! Lol


----------



## hansolo

Definitely agree that the worst part is just before you start to push. After coping with G & A, I was just about with it enough to beg for an epi (crying all the time because I'd always said I didn't want one) when I felt the urge to start pushing and DS was born 10 minutes later. He was 10lbs 4oz, and if I can do it anyone can :thumbup:

I can only echo what everyone else has said. Go in with an open mind. It's so hard to describe what it's like and it's different for everybody. If you need pain relief, don't feel ashamed to ask for it!


----------



## rebeccalouise

_I didn't have any pain relief at all until I was 10cm & started to push, I was expecting the pain to get a lot worse than it was  think it all depends on how much pain you can tolerate!  x_


----------



## littleANDlost

Nafretili just seen your due now! anything yet? Good luck with it all I'm sure you will be amazing! xx


----------



## Cat_pj

I had back labour (she was back to back) and it was agony. I didn't have any stomach pains, just in my back, I tend to get period pains there so it started like that. I'd say that it was like being stabbed in the lower back with white hot knives! And twisting them!

I really wanted all the drugs I could but the hospital didn't believe I was in labour and by the time they checked me it was too late. I just had the entonox which was excellent (I was very far along though, I can imagine if you had it too early it wouldn't be as effective).

I don't remember the crowning really so can'tve been that bad. I've heard that if you cope well with contractions then the ring of fire is worse, then vice versa!


----------



## gretavon

At first it like period cramps, then its like your holding in a really big fart. Then it feels like your shitting a knife, then it feels like your pelvis is going to explode and send shrapnel flying in all directions. I got that far and got an epidural which was in the plan anyway.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

my experience wasnt bad at all!

it started with what felt like braxton hicks - so lots of tight squeezes which also felt like period cramps.

they gradually got stronger, i was totally in control the whole time, i got to 8cm before i felt like i needed pain relief. i would say at that stage i felt like the pain was getting to a stage where i couldnt cope but then i had gas and air which took the edge off.

i then was at a stage where my body started pushing, my body just took over and pushed on its own, it felt really good to push.

i would say i only felt 'the ring of fire' on one half rather than a whole ring and it did hurt. you just have to push against it.

having stitches hurt more than the birth i would say! (i only had one stitch for a graze!! i can't imagine having lots of stitches!!)

all in all i would say it didnt hurt that much and in my experience IBS cramps are so muc worse and more painful


----------



## roomaloo

It was a lot more painful than I expected. But mine was back to back and facing up and stuck. And I felt the whole time like I was going to poo myself!


----------



## Mummy2B21

unfortunately -yes! But it is a managable pain you find yoyr way of gettin through it and it is easily forgotten after a while which is why us crazy women do it again and again lol x


----------



## Scuba

To me it felt like I had someone with a ten tonne rolling pin rolling me as hard as they could from the top of my bump down, at the same time as it feeling like I was about to have really bad stomach upset with IBS cramps x 1000000!!
BUT I had been induced and was given pitocin drip so don't let my experience concern you. I also got epidural at about 5cms as couldn't cope with the pain anymore!xx


----------



## The Alchemist

*Here are 3 things that I had found painful to me, and I rate each by pain scale of 0-10, 10 being the worse pain.*

Contractions - 8
Pushing - 10
Uterine massage (by MW, to bring out remaining tissues+blood) - 6

As you can see, pushing was harder for me. It was probably because of her position.

Contractions were painful, yes, no doubt - but for ME, it was bearable. I taught myself as I was sitting in bed how to meditate and deep breathing. This may sound totally odd, but I drifted to a different plane, I wasn't part of reality. Guess you can call it 'zoning out'. 

And as for the uterine massage, I don't know why it hurt so much for me, actually, but it did. Maybe MW just had strong hands?

Anyway, good luck, honey. Everybody experiences it differently. Just accept that it DOES hurt and be open to medical interventions. Better to keep an open mind. It's good you are preparing yourself mentally now because this will help you deal with the pain - whatever your decision will be (_not that I am saying you won't be able to do it naturally. It's just some women change their plan while they are going through it, but I hope you will achieve your goal. It is very doable!_) :flower:


----------



## Amethyste

The contraction were painful but they last only a minute and then you feel normal again. Pushing was hard too but what i remember the worse was when she went out and it teared and it burned (was it the ring of fire ??) but that was only at the end the last 2 contraction when she went out. But then, when you are giving birth you just get on with it despite the pain.

I agree with the alchemist.


----------



## Ber

gretavon said:


> At first it like period cramps, then its like your holding in a really big fart. Then it feels like your shitting a knife, then it feels like your pelvis is going to explode and send shrapnel flying in all directions. I got that far and got an epidural which was in the plan anyway.


Don't know why I am laughing at this because I am yet to go through it and don't have the choice of an epidural to fall back on! :haha:


----------



## zombiedaisy

I went all natural with my daughter. I practiced hypnobirthing and everything to get myself prepared. I did great, up to the point where i crowned. When I crowned, it was so painful that I begged DH to get the nurse and I needed something. I made it through it (lucjily it didnt take much) and she was out a few minutes later.

It was so worth doing natural. I healed so much faster after her delivery then i did with my son.


----------



## cantthinkof1

Yes it does, quite a bit! With my first I also wondered how much it would hurt so i asked people, they all said yes it hurts but it's not that bad and you soon forget it etc. My sister was the only 1 who was straight with me, she said it hurts like hell, the worst pain she's ever had and i'm very glad she was honest with me, because of her my long and painful labour wasn't a shock and at the end of it i felt like it was a good labour despite the length and the pain because it's what i had expected. In fact it was a little better then what i expected but if my siste had never been honest with me i think the labour would have been a shock to me and harder to cope with. The thing to remember though is that the pain doesn't last forever and at the end of it you have your baby, so in that regards it's better then any other pain you've experienced before because you actually get something out of it at the end of it all. For instance i have IBS and i get awful cramps with it they are kind of like little labours, apart from i know nothing good's coming at the end of it apart from poo and more poo pmsl. Also if labour was that awful then women wouldn't keep doing it over and over again. But don't feel bad if you decide to have pain relief, i did with all 3 of mine and i plan to for this 1 too, just gas and air as i've never liked anything else i've had in labour before.


----------



## citymouse

It was really intense. To me, it was like being chased and being overcome by the pain, then getting free and being chased again. Not sure about the knife/stabbing feeling as I've never been stabbed, lol. But I know that I felt like biting pillows and climbing the walls and was making these hooting monkey noises.

That said, I went from fingertip to 6 cm in about an hour and a half. I didn't have breaks between contractions to catch my breath. 

The epidural was my friend, to say the least... But even now, I'm like, hmm... It probably wasn't that bad, lol.

It's not comparable to a lot of other pain because it's not pain that means you're injured or dying. So there's not that emotional dread of "What's wrong with me?" It's just very real in the moment!


----------



## Misskitty10

Yes & a whole lot more than u could ever imagine! My LO was back to back so I had major back pain and belly pain! Awful! I was in labor for 37hrs, had an epidural for the last 7 hrs and it was the best decision ever!!!


----------



## LegoHouse

My second labour didn't hurt. Swear. Until the last half an hour I was adamant tooth ache hurt more and was walking around without a care in the world. I do honestly believe it's mind over matter and my second labour although longer I was much more informed and much more in control.


----------

